# Hand Calls vs. fox pro



## brockel (Apr 30, 2010)

For people that where using hand calls and then purchased a fox pro did you notice yur success go up or not really? I know the main factor in calling is location. Would you rather use yur fox pro or handcalls?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Pros of handcalls: lightweight, small, no batteries so works in cold, cheaper, you learn more as you use them, very rewarding to use when you are successful
Cons: focus of the predator is right on you

Pros of electronic: get the sound out away from you, loud, wide variety of special sounds
cons: you have to haul it around and keep it charged, sometimes you overcall, expensive

I have used hand and electronic and I think my rates have been about equal.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

FallGuy mentions getting the sound away from you with an electronic is important and it is. Not only is this key for their focus but also to use the wind effectively. A handcaller is always trying to get a coyote to do something it doesn't want to do. A coyote wants to be able to use the wind if possible just like your hunting dog does. A coyote will follow the path of least resitance and use the wind if at all possible. Using an electronic correctly, you can allow a coyote to do just that while focusing on the call. You are using the wind to your advantage. Always be able to see and shoot to the downwind side of the call and let the coyote approach the call in a very easy and natural path. You are waiting and can almost put an X on the ground where the coyote will be laying when the stand is over. These are some of the main advantanges. If you use an electronic and call just as you always did with a hand call, your ratio will not change dramatically and may even go down but if used correctly, it can be extremely effective.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

IMO the only real benefit of an e-call is the extra volume you can generate with it. This comes in handy on windy days.

To many rookies think an e-call is a cure all to their coyote hunting woes. When used improperly youll educate just as many animals as you would with a mouth call. There isn't a whole lot you can do with an e-call that you cant do with a mouth call.

Wanna get away from the sound while using a mouth call? Get a calling partner and split up a short distance, one calls, one shoots. This is cheaper than an e-caller and provides a valuable second set of eyes (and if you get the right partner he'll even chip in for gas saving MORE money :wink: ).


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

"I can push the button like a pro"! Naw, just kidding. That dang video clip is still stuck in my head. Getting the sound away is a good thing most of the time and the e-calls do that well. Sometimes having an aggressive coyote means he will race right to it and the hightail outta there twice as fast though. When he gets close he may pick up scent anyway, you do carry the call in your hand and unless that hand always has a glove, some scent gets on the call unit. It is much less scent than one's breath however (one reason cover scents don't cover). I did some e-calling a few years ago, but went back to mouth calls right away and started using a decoy or two (crows) to give the coyote something else to circle in on. Works most of the time and it helps keep the magpies and ravens circling, which helps convince the coyotes. If you decide on the foxpro just remember not to overdo it. If a coyote hangs up, try a different sound. If that doesn't do the trick move on. Throwing every sound available out there will usually just give him a master's degree in hunter avoidance. There are usually other coyotes in the distance and if they are paying attention to the smart one, they are getting a free classroom session. Use the foxpro as a tool instead of a crutch and you will probably be happy. Or save the money to buy gas for your next dozen coyote hunts.


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

I had my heart set on getting a FoxPro FireStorm this season. Figured I'd set it up 20yards away in order to help keep the bobcats from spotting me before I spot them. But I've recently started making my own handcalls, and I like them so much that I don't think I can bring myself to use anything else. I'll just have to try using a good decoy to keep their eyes away instead this coming season.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

I have tried both but the big difference between the two, for me, is I feel more involved in the hunt when I use hand calls. It just seems less satisfying when I sit behind an e-caller waiting for a predator.


----------



## rivervalley (Jan 19, 2009)

Wanna get away from the sound while using a mouth call? Get a calling partner and split up a short distance, one calls, one shoots. This is cheaper than an e-caller and provides a valuable second set of eyes (and if you get the right partner he'll even chip in for gas The problem I found was trying to find a good calling partner. I got tired of the couphing, moving around, talking above a whisper and not wanting to stay on stand long enough. I finally bought an e caller but still use both hand and electronic. (foxpro scorpion) Results are still better with hand calls.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

rivervalley said:


> The problem I found was trying to find a good calling partner. I got tired of the couphing, moving around, talking above a whisper and not wanting to stay on stand long enough.


A good calling partner is worth their weight in gold. I have two that I hunt with pretty regularly. Both are patient, tough as nails, and fun to be around. And they have the hunting passion. It makes it fun!


----------

